# HOW much is it WORTH? Feb 1970 Schwinn Pea Picker



## PhattCatBicycles (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi guys. I once again need the wisdom of the forum in pricing a Feb 1970 Schwinn Pea Picker 5 Speed.  It looks as everything is their but it does have a lot of surface rust from sitting in a barn by the coast all of its life.  I tried to get some pics so you guys can see for yourselves.

So how much should I ask for it?


----------



## vincev (Nov 4, 2011)

the new owner would have to replace the seat which would be around $100.I would guess you could ask around $700.let the experts chime in.I have seen very clean ones in the $1000 range.just my estimate and I'm far from an expert.


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2011)

vincev said:


> the new owner would have to replace the seat which would be around $100.I would guess you could ask around $700.let the experts chime in.I have seen very clean ones in the $1000 range.just my estimate and I'm far from an expert.




How far? You should now know, since you've made everyone list their locations. You know I'm kidding.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 5, 2011)

*Pea*

$500 to $650 range. Not the most desired year, pretty ratty, but restorable....


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL.Thanks Dave ,I deserve that one.LOL Left myself open to that one.


----------



## creepn (Nov 5, 2011)

*asked for value*

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/2686427702.html and trys to sell as all OG


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Nov 5, 2011)

*Everything but the seat...*



creepn said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/2686427702.html and trys to sell as all OG




Dont tell be your one of them nitpickers? LOL I'll change to ad to refect seat.  Just kind of figured that anyone who'e going to buy it know's its not the seat.


----------



## creepn (Nov 5, 2011)

i dont know that im really a nit picker but i do think people should be upfront and honest..I know it dont happen often enough


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Nov 6, 2011)

*No harm ment*



creepn said:


> i dont know that im really a nit picker but i do think people should be upfront and honest..I know it dont happen often enough




I sure you ment no harm... It it the best Pea Picker ever seen? No. But it is what it is and I't's all there but the seat. LOL


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Nov 8, 2011)

*Sold*

I sold it to this dude in Portland for $500 and a Black "Schwinn" Hoodie that he had on.  You should have seen the look on his hace when I said I wanted his new hoodie too.  But I got it, Fits great!!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 8, 2011)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> I sold it to this dude in Portland for $500 and a Black "Schwinn" Hoodie that he had on.  You should have seen the look on his hace when I said I wanted his new hoodie too.  But I got it, Fits great!!




Okay that's quite funny. Good deal  A friend of mine once exchanged the shirt off his back for a free round of bowling.. they gave him a shirt out of the lost and found in exchange.


----------



## creepn (Nov 8, 2011)

*good*

good deal man portland hmm just looked what town your in and we are about 15 miles apart lol


----------

